# Would this be considered life threatening situation



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Borrowed this from another site. I do know I would not turn my back on 4 people jaw-jacking with me.

Would this be considered a life threatening situation? Because when I got up I'm not sure if I could have controlled myself

video here...






Beef over aisle space in corner Deli ends with brutal KO punch
A shocking scene was recently caught on video, a tape police hope will lead to a quick arrest. 
The tape shoes a guy just trying to pay up at a corner deli when out of nowhere he is laid out with a haymaker that conjures memories of a young Mike Tyson.

The customer's worst nightmare unfolded innocently enough as he was standing at the counter paying for some items just after midnight on Jan. 6. 
The white man dressed in a white coat then gets walloped by a black man in a dark vest and grey hoody, but thanks to the deli's security cameras police have a pretty clear picture of the assailant because the entire sordid affair was captured from several angles.

The victim may have known he was in danger but had no idea the punch was coming. He appears to be jawing with a group of men who circle him by the counter. 
The pain comes shortly after as the assailant launches a fierce haymaker that knocks the victim clear out of the camera's view.

The victim takes the brunt of the blow to the head and neck and goes sprawling to the floor. The assailant leaves but some in his posse go over to the prone victim and take his money.

It turns out the entire episode started over a beef over aisle space.

The aisle where the original dispute started is very narrow, with maybe room for one person.

The victim was taken to a nearby hospital, treated and released. In the meantime, police say thanks to the multitude of surveillance cameras and angles in the deli they are very confident they will be able to find who they are looking for because someone out there has to recognize the assailant.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well in a most simple response......yes.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*CC*

bps3040: Sir; your subtlety; we may think alike.
A 15in piece of pipe when he aint looking; then a piece of pipe when he is looking.
That was ugly.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

After taking a punch like that it would be hard to know your own name for a few mintues. They said the BG left and the other goblins stole the money. So who are you going to shoot their gone. Time for the police, and you go to the hospital. JMHO.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*MacArthur*

Baldy: Sir; your always 'spot on'. 
This time the police could "help" me find them. 
They will be released.

Then as MacArthur said. I will return.
Never did take to kindly to an ass whoopin, and sure as crap; cold blooded blind side just wouldn't sit to well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

neophyte said:


> ...[A]s MacArthur said. I will return.
> Never did take to kindly to an ass whoopin, and sure as crap; cold blooded blind side just wouldn't sit to well.


If you go to find them, and attack them (or only one of them), you will be legally wrong and may go to prison for a long, long time.
You are allowed to do harm to protect yourself, or to protect another, but you are not allowed to seek revenge after the incident is over.
Don't do it.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Situation like that requires a certain diplomacy. I would have let them pay first and leave first all the while with my back to the wall were no one can sneak up or hit me on a blind spot.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*correct*

Steve M1911A: Sir; you are so very correct. Still wouldn't sit to well


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you go to find them, and attack them (or only one of them), you will be legally wrong and may go to prison for a long, long time.
> You are allowed to do harm to protect yourself, or to protect another, but you are not allowed to seek revenge after the incident is over.
> Don't do it.


:smt023


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, though that is a life threatening scenario, it apparently was one the victim didn't see coming. Now it's in the hands of the law. Going out to find these jerks, no matter how badly it sits, is definitely the wrong thing to do.


----------

